# Downloading Stock Related Data from Yahoo Finance Servers for Free - How to ?



## arnold (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello friends,

Do anyone of you here know a reliable way to download the stock quotes and  and also the Historical data of various Scripts from the free Yahoo Finance servers , for free ?

There are some softwares around which does it for you but those are not available for free. 

So,anyone here who might be using a Freeware to download Stock Quotes/Data's from the Yahoo Finance Server ? Or any way to download the datas in .csv format ot ASCII format to feed them to other wares ?

Please come up with your ideas if anyone is already doing it ...


----------



## nithinks (Jun 20, 2006)

Why you posted same thread two times?  be cooooooool


----------



## arnold (Jun 20, 2006)

It was a mistake. I wanted to delete one, but didn't knew how to


----------



## troubleshooter (Jun 20, 2006)

Try Equis Downloader. Its free visit www.traderji.com forum and you can find out how to use it. You will have to change the symbol in the data to one which corresponds to yahoo for eg. ACC to ACC.NS or ACC.BO


----------



## shreyadr (Jun 22, 2006)

arnold said:
			
		

> Hello friends,
> 
> Do anyone of you here know a reliable way to download the stock quotes and  and also the Historical data of various Scripts from the free Yahoo Finance servers , for free ?
> 
> ...



go to google and search for Medved Quote Tracker, it will give up real time quotes free from NSE
another option is join yahoo group bse-nse 2005 (search for the name plz.) , u will get free eod data for nse, bse and futures right in ur mail box.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 22, 2006)

nse-india.com will provide you free ticker with your specific scripts


----------



## arnold (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks troubleshooter for that nice site.

And shreyadr, I installed the adware version of Medved Quote tracker, but is having problems while configuring it with the Indian Market, but it acts just fine for the US markets.
If you use it yourself,can you please help how to download the Historical data for the Indian market [BSE/NSE] as i don't find them in it's list of Servers or so.. 
But anyway, thanks for the ware..


----------



## troubleshooter (Jun 22, 2006)

arnold said:
			
		

> Thanks troubleshooter for that nice site.
> 
> And shreyadr, I installed the adware version of Medved Quote tracker, but is having problems while configuring it with the Indian Market, but it acts just fine for the US markets.
> If you use it yourself,can you please help how to download the Historical data for the Indian market [BSE/NSE] as i don't find them in it's list of Servers or so..
> But anyway, thanks for the ware..



You Are Welcome

want any help then contact me on my email agarwal.a.s@gmail.com


----------



## arnold (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok,I will be writing you there troubleshooter.


----------

